# Disappointed in Colt



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Local shop had a blue entry-level Colt - similiar to the Springfield GIs. It was $676.

I saw it Sat and went back today to look at it. I was so disappointed. I might have gotten it, but the trigger had lots of play and was mushy. The thumb safety also felt terrible when you pushed it down - it only worked ok when you pushed it back up. Also, the finish around the front sight was messed up.

Colts never caught my eye before - Always been a Springfield fan. But, I thought I'd give Colt a chance... I'll pass...

What is sad is that feature wise, it's identical to the Springfield GIs, which are $200 less - Basically, you pay for the name, I suppose...


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

I agree Colt sometimes lets not so good slip out the door. On one of 1911 forums Colt has a Rep posting and helping fix these troubles. He has been havinf people return pistol on Colts nickle and seeing the are properlt fixed. But I agree shouldn't have left factory THat said the single shot Para Ord I had should have escaped from their factory either and it cost more than Colt.
I like Springers but a Colt has a lot less MIM parts and forged not cast also. Springers are not totaly with out faults either. I ve been looking at one but really want a new Colt. As I have 2 already my 1941USGI and the 1972 Combat Commander I bought as my welcome home present in 72 after I finished my 2nd tour in Nam. It's around 98% and I just don't want to carry. I do carry the 41 GI at times .

So little time and money and so many choices.


----------



## masher (Feb 18, 2006)

*Colt*

I agree with you about Colt. Personally, I like the Springfield Armory 1911's. They are now a superior firearm to the Colt, and the price is much better. I've got a Springfield "loaded" model 1911, I think it is very comparable to the Colt Gold Cup for approx. $400 less.


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

but your looking at cast and MIM parts on springer Very little MIM on Colt and forged not cast. I like Springer but perfer Colt.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, the frame and slide on the Springer is forged, not cast.

I would venture to say that most 1911 companies are using MIM parts - I don't know the exact MIM parts that Colt is using compared to other brands, but they are using them.

I don't really stay awake at night worrying about MIM parts. If something breaks, I'll replace it. But, out of the box, The Springers and KImbers I have dealt w/ are better than the avg NEW Colts I have seen.

Now that Kimber has gone back to internal extractors, I plan to either buy a KImber later this year, or a full size Walther P99 9mm w/ the A/S trigger, if I can ever dig one up in my area. I really like the Meprolight sights that Kimber uses too.


----------



## scoop (May 15, 2006)

ive allways had good luck with colt 1911s.cant compain ,maby they are a bit higher priced but ,hey colt and 1911 go together like peas and corn.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I know 1911 super purists can't stand anything else but a Colt. I just feel like you get a better deal w/ some of the other brands. The quality control on the Colts aren't that great lately, unless U buy a higher end model...


----------



## Dragon (May 21, 2006)

I just bought a Colt, but just because I got a good deal on it. It needs some work but it is not in that bad of shape. I like my Kimber better. Yes Kimber uses some MIM parts but that doesn't worry me. I know Kimber makes a good pistol. As for the Colt, you definitly pay for the name. That's not just 1911's though, that goes for all Colt firearms. I like mine but wouldn't buy a new one.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2006)

*Wrong....*



michael t said:


> but your looking at cast and MIM parts on springer Very little MIM on Colt and forged not cast. I like Springer but perfer Colt.


*Springfield's slide and frame are forged, as are Colt's...and the number of MIM and cast parts are identical...and Colt typically throws in a plastic trigger and grip safety on their "cheaper" models...Colt has long ago lost the king of the hill status by virtue of their shoddy quality, and their pricing policies, not to mention the numbers of models available at any given arms store...dealers are just not carrying enough Colt's for the consumer to compare to each other, and to other manufacturer's models.
I own 3 vintage Colt and Singer 1911's, and they are superior to anything Colt has put out since the 1970's...it's only a name, and that is the ONLY thing that sells their product...nothing else.*


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

A friend of mine has a Colt 1991 Commander and it is an excellent shooter. Regards, Richard :-D


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Bought a brand new Colt Officers once. First thing I did was disassemble it for a thorough cleaning. I could hardly disassemble the slide. Turned out the firing pin was cram packed full of metal shavings from the factory. I don't think it would have fired, and I certainly don't know how they even assembled it in the first place...
It pays to give a thorough cleaning even to a new firearm before you shoot it...


----------



## Mystro (May 13, 2006)

Regarding your "packed shavings", I believe it is mandatory procedure for any new gun to be cleaned, inspected, lubed and dry fired several times before inserting ammunition.

It saddens me that so many of you are down on Colt. I know you have your reasons, and they're probably very valid reasons. I just don't want to see the factory close it's doors and have the 1911 outsourced to the Balkans or somewhere just because we Americans have short memories and are determined to "have it now and have it perfect!"

Just 30 years ago if you wanted a checkered front strap you did it yourself or drove to Oklahoma or Texas and tried to find a smith to do it. Now, just GOOGLE "front strap checkering" and you'll get twenty names that will have twenty different prices.

I feel we've traded quality and craftsmanship for quick turnaround and discount pricing.

Colt still makes one of the best pistols in the world. I don;t have any bad experiences to rag about. I wonder, are your bad experiences truely yours, or are you telling the tale second and third hand?

I for one will continue to support and purchase Colt products. As we speak, I'm planning my next acquisition, a Series 70 Reissue in blue.
Best of luck to you all.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I guess I'm lucky. My Colt Defender shoots great everytime I pull the trigger. I've got a full size Springfield tha also shoots great. :lol:


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Yes Mystro, my experiences where really mine and maybe they are suppose to check all that before the pistol leaves the plant, but in my case, I guess they missed one...
I too hate to see Colt "go under". Even though their quality control lacked some on that day, I'm sure every company's quality control lacks some from time to time, but the topic was about Colt.
I will say this about the Officers that I was referring to, in every other way it was a nice pistol.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, as I mentioned in the 1st post, I came across a new Colt I had considered buying - so it was my experience. That particular gun wasn't even worth 1/2 of what they wanted for it, in my opinion. 

When I was prev married, my in laws had a nice series 70 Colt 1911 - it's the gun that got me into the 1911. So, I know there are nice guns. I just don't see any benefit of buying a Colt now, when for the same money, U get more features in other brands. You are paying a bit of a premium because it is a "Colt."


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Colt Quality: Even the best companies can have a bad product get into the market - Ford is a pretty good company by most measures, but sometimes a bad one makes it to the dealer's lot.

On a related note: giving a company loyalty just because they are 'American' is counter-productive.

Compare the quality of a 1970s American-made car with those of today - hardly any comparison. Why? Because the Japanese came into the market with significantly better product. Now, we build cars in the same range of quality as they do - sometimes better.

Colt seems to be a bit complacent - why else doesn't Colt own the market?

Kimber, Para-Ord, Springfield and the others might be the best thing that ever happened to Colt. Personally I hope they get serious and step up - they can do it; other US based 1911 makers are succeeding, and they don't have a legend for a name.

Clint


----------

